# I’m definitely guilty of this from time to time



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I find myself caught up in poor ole me thinking, when if I just look what I have,I’m so fortunate. Thank everyone for your participation and friendship on this Forum


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yep, poisonous thought process for sure. Take heart though. At any time we can all think that and probably all have at some point. Fortunately, we don’t have to believe every thought or emotion we have. It’s tough but very doable. You’re good Tag. Keep your head held high and your spirits too. Be well brother.


----------

